# 76 Gas Station Diorama....



## concretepumper

I posted this under diecast but thought I would post it here also. All scratch built from styrene. Hope you like! Thanks for lookin! CP...


----------



## concretepumper




----------



## bucwheat

Now that's pretty sweet,:thumbsup: What do you use to join the boards together?


----------

